# Macbook ne boote pas sur le DVD d'install de Leopard



## MightyMouse (28 Février 2008)

Salut à tous,
Voici mon PB: on m'a confié pour réparation un macbook blanc sous Tiger (acheté en juillet 07) qui avait un pb au démarrage: il n'arrivait pas à booter sur le HD. Après avoir compulsé le site d'apple (ci joint le lien http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=58042-fr ) 

J'ai réussi avec difficultés, cad après plusieurs redémarrages, à booter sur mon DVD d'install Leopard, et ouvert l'utilitaire de disque. Là sans surprise le HD du MacBook n'est pas reconnu. J'essaye donc de réinitialiser la PRAM, comme le conseille Apple, puis de rebooter sur le DVD pour relancer l'utilitaire de disque. Là, plus possible de booter sur le DVD. Lorsque j'allume le macbook avec touche C enfoncée, il y a le son de démarrage, un ecran gris, le DVD qui tourne puis pus rien. About de quelques instant/minutes, le DVD est éjecté.

JE sais que le cas de ce Macbook est un peu désespéré et je pense que le HD doit etre mort, mais je voudrais néammoins tenter une réparation du disque après PRAM reset. 

Vous avez une suggestion pour booter sur le lecteur DVD? C'est tout de meme bizarre de ne plus pouvoir booter sur le dvd non?

En espérant que c'était clair...

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses
Guillaume

PS : j'ai aussi un Macbook Noir sous Leopard et un DDE firewire avec un backup bootable de mon systeme sur Leopard si cela peut aider.


----------



## Arlequin (28 Février 2008)

Salut

et TON Dvd, il vient d'où ? c'est celui d'install de TON ordi ? ou c'est une version "boite" achetée en magasin ? 

parce que le problème est peut être là ! Un DVD propre à un type de machine, ne conviendra pas à un autre type !!!

Si c'est une version "boite" .... ça ne devrait pas poser de problème..... faudra alors creuser plus loin....

à +


----------



## MightyMouse (28 Février 2008)

Arlequin:  Le DVD d'install de Léopard est une version boite achetée en magasin.


----------



## Arlequin (28 Février 2008)

ok, comme ça on ne cherche pas pour rien ! 

donc.... allons y pas à pas: 

lorsque tu boote avec le DVD, tu appuyes sur "alt", là tu devrais avoir Léo/DVD qui apparait, non ? 

à suivre....


----------



## MightyMouse (28 Février 2008)

Non et en fait c'est bien cela mon probleme
Voici exactement ce que je fait : 
- j'appuie sur alt (ou C j'ai testé les deux) 
- j'allume l'ordi
- Ecran gris + le pointeur de la souris qui apparait (les fois ou j'appuie sur alt)

Puis rien : le lecteur DVD tourne puis se calme. Toujours ecran gris et en fin de compte mon DVD est éjecté. Cela prend d'ailleurs pas mal de temps

J'ai essayé de nettoyer le DVD et je l'ai testé sur mon autre macbook (le noir) et il marchait bien.
=>On peut écarter un pb de DVD (rayure et compagnie)

Des que je rentre chez moi j'essayerai de voir s'il peut booter sur mon DDE firewire. 

Mais j'avoue je suis un peu perdu là...


----------



## Arlequin (28 Février 2008)

ça sent l'sapin là.....

si ton dvd est bon..... le lecteur dvd serait lui aussi naze .... ou tout du moins sale...

à moins que ce soit un problème de connectique avec la carte mère....

mais nous n'en sommes pas encore là....

on verra en connectant ton DDE

tu peux aussi essayer de connecter les deux portbles par cable firewire et tenter le "target mode" ....

à +


----------



## MightyMouse (28 Février 2008)

Oui... La seule lueur d'espoir c'est que lecteur a marché une fois avec mon DVD... est ce que le reset de la PRAM aurait changé qqch?

Enfin je verrai cela ce soir.

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide en tt cas.


----------



## MightyMouse (28 Février 2008)

Bon je viens de tester un boot sur un disque dure externe firewire, toujours rien. J'allume l'ordi avec la touche alt enfoncée le son de démarrage et ecran. Le pointeur de la souris qui apparait aussi mais aucun disque de démarrage n'apparait.


----------



## Arlequin (28 Février 2008)

là je sèche..... désolé.....

débranche tout, retire la batterie et laisse le se "reposer" toute la nuit... sait on jamais.....

à tout hasard, retire une des barrettes de ram et essaye ainsi.... puis essaye avec l'autre seulement si nécessaire..... à condition d'en avoir deux, bien sûr......

à +


----------



## MightyMouse (28 Février 2008)

Du Nouveau : 
après avoir une nouvelle fois reseté la pram, j'ai enfin pu bouter sur le DVD et ai pu voir le disque dur dans l'utilitaire de disque. J'ai donc lancé une réparation mais celle-ci échoue avec le message suivant : "entrée de fichier de catalogue introuvable pour l'extension". Aussi j'entends les fameux clics clics ... 

A partir de maintenant, est-ce qu'il est possible de faire une quelconque copie des données du disque dur ou tenter autre chose?


----------



## Frodon (28 Février 2008)

MightyMouse a dit:


> Du Nouveau :
> après avoir une nouvelle fois reseté la pram, j'ai enfin pu bouter sur le DVD et ai pu voir le disque dur dans l'utilitaire de disque. J'ai donc lancé une réparation mais celle-ci échoue avec le message suivant : "entrée de fichier de catalogue introuvable pour l'extension". Aussi j'entends les fameux clics clics ...
> 
> A partir de maintenant, est-ce qu'il est possible de faire une quelconque copie des données du disque dur ou tenter autre chose?



Tu peux extraire le disque dur, c'est très facile sur un MacBook:

http://manuals.info.apple.com/en/MacBook_13inch_HardDrive_DIY.pdf

En bref:

- Tu enleve la batterie et deconnecte le chargeur (si connecté)
- Tu dévisse les trois vise du L en metal qui protege l'accès aux barettes RAM et au disque dur
- Tu tire sur la languette blanche du disque dur pour l'extraire

Pour enlever le disque de son support, il faut un tournevis Torx T8

Ensuite tu peux le mettre dans n'importe quel boitier USB ou Firewire utilisant un disque 2,5" SATA


----------



## MightyMouse (28 Février 2008)

Ok je tente cela des que possible. Mais tu crois que cela peux changer qqch?


----------



## Frodon (28 Février 2008)

MightyMouse a dit:


> Ok je tente cela des que possible. Mais tu crois que cela peux changer qqch?



Bah déjà tu peux essayer de voir si le disque dur est suffisamment lisible pour récupérer les données.

Et si tu n'arrive pas à réparer le disque, tu peux en mettre un nouveau (un disque 2,5" SATA ca s'achète dans n'importe quel magasin d'informatique).


----------

